# [Horde/EU-Garrosh] Levelstopp-Gilde "Flashback"



## Nereza (13. Oktober 2015)

_Ein alter, von Kampfnarben übersähter Orc, ließ sich erschöpft an der Tafel in der Halle der Legenden nieder. Ehrfürchtig schlichen zahlreiche Trolle, Untote *der Orc rümpfte angewidert die Nase*, Tauren, Orcs und Blutelfen an dem Platte tragenden Krieger vorbei. _
_Aber nur entfernt nahm er diese wahr, während er an erbitterte Kämpfe längst vergangener Zeiten dachte. _
_Stolz blitzte das Abzeichen eines Kriegsfürsten an seiner Schulter auf. Seine Klinge "Blutschatten" stand bedrohlich in der Ecke. Längst war das Blut an der Schneide eingetrocknet. _
_Viele Kriege hatte der Veteran einst im Dienste "Thralls" erfolgreich bestritten. _
_Altersmüde war er nun!_
_Eine freundliche trollische Gastwirtin brachte mächtige Wolfsflanken auf einer großen silbernen Platte und ließ diese scheppernd auf den maroden Holztisch knallen. _
_Genüsslich ließ der alte Krieger sich eine der deftig gewürzte Wolfsflanken schmecken. Mit einem Handwisch entfernte er das an seinem weißen Bart herab tropfende Fett._
_Plötzlich öffnete sich die Tür und ein gleißend brechendes Licht erhellte die Halle der Legenden und ließ den kriegserprobten Orc zusammenzucken. Eine hellkreischende Stimme formte flehend die Worte "Helft uns!" und ein innerer Drang zwang ihn, dem Ruf zu folgen. Was war bloß in ihn gefahren?_
_Durch das grelle Licht marschierend, fühlte der Orc sich seltsam befreit von den ewig schmerzenden Gliedern und spürte das Leben und längst vergangene Kraft in seine Knochen zurückkehren. "Endlich!", seufzte eine kleine Goblin erleichtert und rieb sich erfreut die Hände, als der stämmige Orc durch die Tür zu ihr ins Freie trat. "Kämpfe an unserer Seite, Fremder und werde Teil des Flashbacks! Seht, wir sind schon eine kleine Gruppe aus tapferen Recken. Doch auch dich werden wir an unserer Seite brauchen, um Ragnaros zu besiegen!"_
 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
Wir wollen mit dir die alten Zeiten wieder aufleben lassen!
Dazu stoppen wir unsere Charaktere auf verschiedenen Levelstufen, immer angepasst an den jeweiligen Content. Dort rüsten wir uns aus und gehen gemeinsam alte Instanzen, Raids und Erfolge an. So wollen wir Stück für Stück den alten und heutzutage nur noch kurz überflogenen Content erleben und erfolgreich abschließen.
Du hast Lust, die alten Gebiete nochmals oder erstmals ganz entspannt zu erkunden? Du willst dich durch die Raids und Instanzen der alten Welten kämpfen? Und das mit der Ausrüstung und dem Level von damals? Dann ist "Flashback" genau das Richtige für dich!
 
Wir bieten dir eine Levelstopp erfahrene Gildenleitung, Gildenevents und Aktivität nicht nur an Raidabenden. Ein entspanntes Miteinander, bei dem du mitentscheidest, wann wir den nächsten Raid angehen. Sympathische Typen im Teamspeak, eine gut aufgebaute Homepage nebst Forum und noch vieles mehr.
 
Sei mit dabei, wenn der Startschuss fällt. Dies wollen wir am 11.11.2015 um 20:00 Uhr in Orgrimmar (Treffen beim Gildenmeister) mit einem kleinen Event feiern. Hierzu laden wir dich herzlich ein.
 
Für weitere Informationen schau doch einfach mal auf unserer Seite unter http://www.wow-flashback.de vorbei oder schreib uns ingame an. Du findest uns auf dem Realmverbund EU Garrosh/Nozdorum/Shattrath. Unser Realm ist Garrosh. Dort kannst du jederzeit die Gildenleitung anwhispern: Exolon, Exandria, Nereza und Hansì
 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tIcBa711l4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Wir freuen uns auf Dich!
Lok'tar Ogar


----------



## Nereza (20. Oktober 2015)

In drei Wochen ist es soweit!

Wir würden uns freuen, wenn Du mit von der Partie bist


----------



## Nereza (28. Oktober 2015)

Wir sind noch immer Feuer und Flamme für dieses Levelstopprojekt.

Vielleicht lässt du dich auch von diesem Fieber anstecken


----------



## Nereza (2. November 2015)

*BreakingNews*

 

 

Wir suchen weiterhin motivierte Mitspieler!

Sechzehn Streiter sind wir bereits *juuhuu*

 

Sei auch du mit dabei 

Wir freuen uns auf euch


----------



## Nereza (8. November 2015)

Grüßt euch liebe Buffed- Community,

 

mit froher Kund´ läuten wir die letzten Tage des Wartens ein.

Mit neunzehn festen Membern und immer mehr Bewerbern (so viel zu tun und doch so wenig Hände)  starten wir am kommenden Mittwoch in das Horde Lvlstopprojekt. Wenn auch du einem solchen Projekt zugeneigt bist, empfehle ich dir wärmstens auf unserer Homepage vorbei zuschauen und vielleicht gar eine Bewerbung zu hinterlassen.

Wir freuen uns auf dich


----------



## Nereza (10. November 2015)

In knapp 23 Stunden ist es so weit und eine weitere Levelstopgilde öffnet ihre Tore für die Vergangenheit.

Sei auch du von Anfang an dabei


----------



## Nereza (11. November 2015)

Wir sind mit 26 Mitgliedern in das Levelstopprojekt gestartet.

 

Mit einem sehr lustigen Eventabend schauen wir hoffnungsvoll in die Zukunft

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nereza (17. November 2015)

Aktuell sind wir 31 Mitglieder und haben unsere erste Sammelphase (lvl 39) erreicht. Wir  freuen uns über weitere Bewerber mit ernsthaften Interesse an unserem Levelstopprojekt


----------



## Nereza (2. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Unser Levelstop wurde heute im Rahmen eines "IronMan"- Events auf Level 60 angehoben


----------



## Nereza (27. Dezember 2015)

*~~~~News~~~NEWS~~~News~~~*

 

_Wir bereiten uns trotz der weihnachtlichen Stimmung und des Jahreswechsels auf unsere kommenden Raids vor._

_Am 3.01. werden wir uns auf nach AQ machen und den Schergen dieser Welt den Garaus zumachen._


----------



## Nereza (3. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## Nereza (3. Januar 2016)

*~~~News~~~News~~~News ~~~*

 

Mit Hilfe zweier tatkräftigen, teils übermütigen Raidgruppen wurde am heutigen Abend Ossirian der Narbenlose besiegt

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Wir werden noch eine Weile in AQ10 verweilen und  via einer Umfrage den weiteren Raidverlauf terminieren.

 

*~~~News~~~News~~~News ~~~*


----------



## Nereza (19. Januar 2016)

Am 24.01. wird Flaschback zum ersten Mal Molten Core betreten.

Hast du Lust gemeinsam mit uns die alte Zeit aufleben zu lassen, dann bewerbe dich unter http://wow-flashback.de/ oder schreibe einen von der Gildenleitung direkt im Spiel an. Ansprechpartner sind Exandria, Exolon, Hansí oder Nereza


----------



## Nereza (10. März 2016)

_*Geänderte Ansprechpartner *_

 

Exandria, Exolon und Elenyar


----------



## Sogaes (11. März 2016)

...funktioniert der Link zum Forum nicht oder gibt es das Forum nicht mehr?


----------

